# Indoor Time



## Monster X

Its time to hear some Scores. I know its practice time, but post them anyway.


----------



## capemaybowman

297 31X for first time out. NFAA 5 spot Not great but I'll take it.


----------



## archerpap

Playing with a BH set up right now. First going was a 595/43X, and tonight was a 600/41X. Still need to fine tune it a little bit. Had better X counts in the past, but 3rd time shooting since September.


----------



## X Hunter

shot a 650 LAS round tonite


----------



## Monster X

I shot a Vegas round. 297 with 18 baby Xs.


----------



## archerpap

X Hunter said:


> shot a 650 LAS round tonite


Nice Brad, keep it going. Good luck at the bigger shoots. I doubt I'll be going to any, but if I do, it'll be LAS!!


----------



## x-hunta

297 16x vegas
300 54x NFAA


----------



## montigre

291 33x NFAA, but I'm still a newbie at this sport. Lookin to break that 300 ceiling this season.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

300/43x NFAA 5-spot - Axis ST FMJs - Sunday practice at Wytheville. I hope to have more than one 50x game this year.

Brad, where are you guys practicing?


----------



## Brad HT

300 56x - Best round ever, and this is my first serious indoor season... I expect these will become more common... I am averaging roughly 45-50x's per practice round.

B~


----------



## 148p&y

300 59 x first round of year 2nd round with new bow dropped 59th arrow. I think its going ti be a good year.


----------



## alleycatdad

Freestyle- 299 38x NFAA, personal best to date.
BHFS- stuck in the 280s, just can't see the dang target and pins; looking into optical solutions.

Still, for only having been shooting 4 months, feeling pretty good. First shoots are next week, we'll see how it goes with pressure...

S


----------



## Monster X

299 18x vegas. Still working on it


----------



## archer_nm

1st Vegas round of the year, Now don't laugh 272 5x Barebow, still time before Febuary


----------



## jbw59

I'm 51 and picked up a bow for the first time in my life last year. This is my first year even attempting target shooting and only 2nd time shooting NFAA 5 spot. 237 10x's. A lot of excuses in this post but I also know I've got a lot of work to do. I stink but still love it and still plan on shooting in the Va sectional in March.


----------



## alleycatdad

Nothing wrong with that. 

For our first real round (NFAA) we posted (all bhfs):

Mom 274 (she forgot to count x's for the first few ends)
TheBoy (he's a scrawny 10-first time out) 167 --we were glad that he made the whole round!
TheTeen (16) - wore out after 5 ends and gave up (but now wants to do it again since her little brother did it)
Me 281 17x, sucked but improved when the guy next to me quit hitting me in the nuts with his recurve after every shot...

Good fun!

Steve


----------



## capemaybowman

jbw59 said:


> I'm 51 and picked up a bow for the first time in my life last year. This is my first year even attempting target shooting and only 2nd time shooting NFAA 5 spot. 237 10x's. A lot of excuses in this post but I also know I've got a lot of work to do. I stink but still love it and still plan on shooting in the Va sectional in March.


That is a fine score for first time out took me over a year to get above 280. The most important thing is to injoy your self. Good luck at sectionals


----------



## Mathewsju

so far my best this year is a 300 with 56x


----------



## bishjr

I shoot a tournament last weekend and shoot a 297 with 34X. Not bad, but not my best this year. That would be a 300 with 36X. I need to start finding the X ring more!


----------



## Monster X

I picked up a bow last sep. So a little over a yr. So i am happy with my 299 18x Vegas. But i need to hit the X more myself. If i hit the x more, then the 300 will come. My excuse is the idiot that is 28in behind the riser needs to stay focused.... lol


----------



## bishjr

Monster X said:


> I picked up a bow last sep. So a little over a yr. So i am happy with my 299 18x Vegas. But i need to hit the X more myself. If i hit the x more, then the 300 will come. My excuse is the idiot that is 28in behind the riser needs to stay focused.... lol


I hear you there! lol


----------



## jbw59

Monster X, I have the same idiot behind my riser. I'm going to take him to the range this morning and force him to shoot two indoor 5spot matches just to teach him a lesson.


----------



## montigre

295 31X last week---Man, that 300 remains just out of reach---gonna nab that thing this season!


----------



## jbw59

Went out this morning and shot a 261 15. That's an improvement over last week. I guess it's like golf. It's easy to go from a 30 handicap to an 18. The real test is going down from that. 280 is my next plateau.


----------



## Monster X

I hope to shoot a round at 12:00 tomarrow then 2 rounds tomarrow night. I hope the idiot behind the riser can stay focused. I have been working on some focusing techniques. Now lets see if it works. Maybe the 300 will come tomarrow.


----------



## jbw59

Hope you get that elusive 300 today or tonight. Let us know. I'm going to try and shoot today as well and try and brake my 261.


----------



## Monster X

Well, I finally got the 300. And with a statement at that. Shot 60 arrows at a 5 spot and shot a 300 58Xs. I am king of my own little world. That is a big confidence builder. I needed that. 


*Mathews Monster 7
Doinker Fatty 37, Fatty Side Bar 15"
Sure Loc Supreme
Easton Eclipse 2613s*


----------



## 148p&y

congrats good shooting monster x shooting a 300 on your 100th post


----------



## jbw59

You would be king of my world too with that kind of shooting. Great job. I was happy with my 261 15. If I shot a 300 58 I'd probably be looking for medication.


----------



## Monster X

I'm tired. That's for sure. I shot for a hour while ago and did not miss a X. I think I finally got the bow balanced out. But it was all practice. Now I got to do it in a shoot.


----------



## Monster X

I didn't pay attetion it was my 100th post. That's pretty cool. Thank yaw.


----------



## bishjr

Monster X said:


> Well, I finally got the 300. And with a statement at that. Shot 60 arrows at a 5 spot and shot a 300 58Xs. I am king of my own little world. That is a big confidence builder. I needed that.
> 
> 
> *Mathews Monster 7
> Doinker Fatty 37, Fatty Side Bar 15"
> Sure Loc Supreme
> Easton Eclipse 2613s*


Thats some good shooting right there! Congrats!


----------



## Monster X

Thanks.


----------



## montigre

Monster X said:


> Well, I finally got the 300. And with a statement at that. Shot 60 arrows at a 5 spot and shot a 300 58Xs. I am king of my own little world. That is a big confidence builder. I needed that.


Congrats on getting that 300 and with 58x!!! You're not only king, you owned that X. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Monster X

Thanks. But that was just practice. The real test is can i do it in a shoot. As long as i keep my mind clean, I might be alright


----------



## alleycatdad

League last night - 300/47x. Won the money game later, too.

First 300! It was a god night--especially since this was BHFS, not the target rig.

The boy went from 167 last week to 220 this week, too.

Steve


----------



## bishjr

alleycatdad said:


> League last night - 300/47x. Won the money game later, too.
> 
> First 300! It was a god night--especially since this was BHFS, not the target rig.
> 
> The boy went from 167 last week to 220 this week, too.
> 
> Steve


Congrats! Keep that up every week and you will be punching 300's every week! Good shooing by your son also!


----------



## archer_nm

Vegas Round on the 7th of Dec shot a 279 8x Barebow, come on 280+ Still a while before the real thing.


----------



## hossa1881

First time ever shooting indoor a week ago....its a 3 spot, but they dont count x's. Shot a 565 last week and a 566 this week. Using my hunting bow, dont know if its good or not but its a pretty fun shoot.


----------



## SteveID

Bests so far have been:

300 25x Vegas Face
300 58X 5 Spot

I shoot Vegas the majority of the time. I can't count how many 299's I have shot this year. Frustrating, but I will find a way to eliminate the one bad shot.


----------



## 60xar

shot two nice games this weekend, Sat shot a 60x on a regular 5spot then today shot a real nice 600 Vegas game on a 5spot Vegas target(didnt count X's but only see about 8 that for sure missed). I was very pumped after the Vegas rounds.


----------



## 570archer55

My last 2 years average was 297 on the 3 spot vegas with a fletch hunter release. This year i am going back tension and hope my scores don't go down. I wish i could see better since my 55 year old eyes are not as clear any more. Either way i will still have fun.







e


----------



## jbw59

I'm looking forward to 4 years from now when I can compete with the seniors. It's like going to the gold tees Are you guys that are shooting 300's shooting every day, once a week? What are your practice schedules? I'm going out for my 4th shoot ever on 5spot this week. Hope to break my 261


----------



## alleycatdad

Five spot score today, freestyle: 299, 45x. Had already shot for a few hours when I was asked to shoot a score for the league I'm gonna miss tomorrow and could barely hold up the bow...dropped the very first shot. Should have said no...

Steve


----------



## 148p&y

jbw59 said:


> I'm looking forward to 4 years from now when I can compete with the seniors. It's like going to the gold tees Are you guys that are shooting 300's shooting every day, once a week? What are your practice schedules? I'm going out for my 4th shoot ever on 5spot this week. Hope to break my 261


my practice schedule is one day of just working on the shot no score, one league score,and one tournament. I just started shooting a veges target so I'm also working on that on my shot practice day. seems to be helping. Really helps when i'm trying to fine tune my form and bow balance.


----------



## jbw59

Last week I had my best score. Today I had my worst. I would compare it to looking up before you finish a golf shot. I was pulling everything up and left. It's not the set up, it's the idot behind the riser. I was just too impatient and it showed. I have to get out and shoot every day. Even if it's just 20 or 30 arrows. Oh well. I still had a good time.


----------



## Monster X

I didnt get to make it to the range because of weather, but i shot in the barn today. 300 53Xs and a 300 51Xs. They def are some ugly Xs, but they were Xs. The arrows that didn't hit the X I couldn't hold steady on. Dang rookie.


----------



## 148p&y

300 58 x last night 300 24x vegas this morning. Its getting there just a little to much wobble still.


----------



## Monster X

Shooting in the barn is not the best place. Its a little chilly. Today I shot 300 49Xs. I will be happy just keeping a 300 and staying above a 50X.


----------



## Monster X

300 55Xs today. With a hangover. Dang Xmas parties


----------



## bishjr

Monster X said:


> 300 55Xs today. With a hangover. Dang Xmas parties


Thats impressive!


----------



## Monster X

Maybe I need to start shooting with hangovers. Lol


----------



## jbw59

Great shooting. How'd you do that? I had my two rounds this week with taget panic. Worked at it at 6yds. Went out today and shot a 242 8 and left 6 misses on the target. I think I've worked out the target panic. The misses came early. Even if the misses are all 4's that would have been a 264 which would have been my best score ever. I'm having a great time with this. My next goal is to eliminate all 0's. Then I'll work on eliminating the 4's. I'm hoping to be in the 280 range by February.


----------



## Monster X

I reached all my goals this year. But I found out you need to set realistic goals. That can be met. And the more you shoot the better you get. And the key to it all is focus and control of thoughts.


----------



## 148p&y

jbw59 said:


> Great shooting. How'd you do that? I had my two rounds this week with taget panic. Worked at it at 6yds. Went out today and shot a 242 8 and left 6 misses on the target. I think I've worked out the target panic. The misses came early. Even if the misses are all 4's that would have been a 264 which would have been my best score ever. I'm having a great time with this. My next goal is to eliminate all 0's. Then I'll work on eliminating the 4's. I'm hoping to be in the 280 range by February.


Just relax it will come. Are you shooting back tension ? If your in the starting out stage it would be a big advantage to learn back tension as you begin your growth as a 5 spot shooter. I finally got my hands on a 6x lenses oh my gosh its like cheating. 300 59x 1st try with new lens missed # 60 my a fleck of white paper. I think Im ready for spot season.


----------



## jbw59

148p&y said:


> Just relax it will come. Are you shooting back tension ? If your in the starting out stage it would be a big advantage to learn back tension as you begin your growth as a 5 spot shooter. I finally got my hands on a 6x lenses oh my gosh its like cheating. 300 59x 1st try with new lens missed # 60 my a fleck of white paper. I think Im ready for spot season.


You've lost me. I'm shooting with a 3pin hunting sight and a wrist release. Lenses, what's that? I'm just lining up the pin and letting it fly. Am I missing some secrets here? Am I doing it the hard way? School me sensae.


----------



## Monster X

Freestyle get to shoot scopes and adjustable sights. 37in stablizers. Bowhunter class don't get scopes and no longer than 12in front stablizers


----------



## bishjr

Shot a round today. First time shooting a full round in about a week and could feel myself getting tired a little. I shoot a 300 40X but 18 of those came in the first 4 ends. I really need to get to the range more to re-establish my stamina.


----------



## jbw59

Monster X said:


> Freestyle get to shoot scopes and adjustable sights. 37in stablizers. Bowhunter class don't get scopes and no longer than 12in front stablizers


 Freestyle also states "Any release aid may be used provided it is hand operated and supports the draw weight of the bow and is not attached to the bow other than the bowstring." Does this mean no "D" loop?


----------



## Monster X

Yes you can use d loop. I have bad eye sight, that's why I shoot freestyle


----------



## archerpap

597/48 last night and a 599/54 tonight. Both with BHFS set ups.


----------



## Monster X

Sweet, good shooting archerpap.


----------



## Monster X

I havnt had the chance to shoot much this week yet. But I intent on 3-4 complete 5 spot rounds today thru the next 3 or 4 days


----------



## Monster X

Today I shot a 300 55X and a 300 57X.


----------



## 148p&y

Monster X said:


> Today I shot a 300 55X and a 300 57X.


good shooting monster x


----------



## Monster X

Thanks,but I seem to get monkey off my back to get the 60x.


----------



## 148p&y

I got my new Elite Pure. I'll be using it for 3-d but wanted to try around of spots with it. I was shooting my old 3-d arrows at over 310 fps at 65 lbs. All I did was take it out of the box and throw a rest on. No paper tuning just eye balled every thing. Ended up with a 300 56 x man that bow shoots! My spottie bow better watch himself. Dont worry monster x you'll get it. If it was easy everyone would have one. good luck


----------



## VA Vince

archerpap said:


> 597/48 last night and a 599/54 tonight. Both with BHFS set ups.


Stroking it with the BHFS Bob, great shooting. See you at LAS


----------



## Hammer X

600-46x's LAS today.


----------



## VA Vince

Hammer X said:


> 600-46x's LAS today.


Good shooting Bill!


----------



## easy76

Great shooting everyone!!!!

Shot a 296 13X tonight on a Vegas style face. This is the best Vegas score I've ever shot since I started shooting in the last two years. Planning on breaking the 300 barrier on 5 spot and Vegas this year. :teeth:


----------



## 148p&y

shot 93 straight x's in practice on a 5 spot then had to pull my stabilizers off to set up indoor 3-d bow for saturday. After Saturday I'm going to start working on vegas targets I'm really starting to like them alot.


----------



## field14

A close friend shot 247 consecutive inside out X's on the NFAA 5-spot face, with his new bow that he had taken out of the box just that evening....On his 248th arrow, he "touched the line" on the X-ring and then shot 100 more inside out on the X-ring before touching the line once again. He got tired, so took a break from the 5-spot face and went to the 3-spot Vegas face for some "real" practice.
He shot 60 consecutive babyX's, 50 of those were inside out.

It was, by now, 3AM and he had said he was going to shoot until he missed the "X-ring". He was at full draw when he heard a loud noise that caused him to let down.

Then, he realized....that he had just been awakened....it was all a dream....He was upstairs, in bed, and had mis-set the alarm clock!

Sometimes what is reality, and what is simply a dream...are hard to separate....and then there is AT.....So many "60X" or close to 60X rounds being shot...but when the tournamenty scores are posted...so FEW of them in REALITY, on a percentage of total rounds shot basis.....All those scores only count when they are REALITY and posted up on the scoreboard.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Huey04

Isn't that the truth. 

I am going to try my hand at FS this year after shooting my first two years in BHFS. Best I shot last year in competition was a 52x, averaged about 43-44. My goal is to get my average into the low 50's this year.
I'll be shooting my first round of the year on tuesday if my new peep gets in and I'll post up how I did with the switch.


----------



## 148p&y

Ya I lost one tournament last year in spots that was state when I tied for first and lost the shoot down with a migraine headache some people are living the dream.


----------



## jbw59

I'm still going for the goal of a full round with no misses and a 280. Maybe the new stabilizer will help. I've been shooting everyday from 12yds in my house just to keep my focus in tact. Hope to shoot a full round today and tomorrow.


----------



## 148p&y

jbw59 said:


> I'm still going for the goal of a full round with no misses and a 280. Maybe the new stabilizer will help. I've been shooting everyday from 12yds in my house just to keep my focus in tact. Hope to shoot a full round today and tomorrow.


what stabilizer did you get? I made a mistake on last post there was two shoots I didn't win my bad.


----------



## jbw59

I have not picked one up yet. I hope to get one today and head straight to the range. I have to find a store that has one in stock. There are only a few independent sports shops in my area and most of them focus on guns or hunting archery. I'm using my bow strickly for target shooting. I'm trying to upgrade my setup and stay within the division of bhfs. If I can't find one in a store, I'll have to roll the dice and buy one on line.


----------



## 148p&y

If I was to switch back to bhfs I'd probaly go with a Doinker 11.5" field stabilizer they have removable weights and aren't that pricey at $45 to $60


----------



## jbw59

Decided to try a vegas 3spot today. Very happy with a 286 6x. That is without a new stabilizer. None of the stores in my area have anything other than hunting stabilizers. Have to order my new one on line. Still, very happy with my score.


----------



## reaperjb7

In Vegas rounds a bunch of 298's and 299's. Shot 299 24x last night followed it with what I figure is a Record 299 11x today! (nobody can miss the x more than that and not drop more points! lol j/k. 300 57x 5 spot. Been a much better season this year! Next year should be awesome. This is my learn to relax year!


----------



## Monster X

Just didnt have it tonight. 299 46Xs. kinda of a bummer.


----------



## 148p&y

Monster X said:


> Just didnt have it tonight. 299 46Xs. kinda of a bummer.


Hey it happens to everyone. you'll be ok


----------



## jbw59

Don't worry Monster. You'll get it back. This will make you feel better. I shot a 259 5x today. The good news, I lowered my misses from 6 to 2 and the target panic is gone. Lack of Concentration and looking up still rearing their ugly heads.


----------



## Mathewsju

improved on my best! 300 with 57x


----------



## Jeff Patrick

New Bow first time shooting spots with it
288-29x hope to see this improve over the next few weeks.


----------



## groomzie1

My best rounds this year are 300 58x NFAA five spot and 300 19x vegas


----------



## Monster X

Another 299. 44x , no excuses. just the idiot behind the riser


----------



## X Hunter

Played with the 2315's some and shot a 641,649,645 LAS round.... Broke out some old 2712's last night and a 653LAS with 29x on the second half


----------



## mag41vance

X Hunter said:


> Played with the 2315's some and shot a 641,649,645 LAS round.... Broke out some old 2712's last night and a 653LAS with 29x on the second half


The Jury rules in favor of the 2712's :becky:


----------



## X Hunter

mag41vance said:


> The Jury rules in favor of the 2712's :becky:


I can get the 23's to do it but the ones I have are cut to short


----------



## J Whittington

Brad is an awesome shooter... Capable of winning vegas. Probably the best spot/indoor shooter that we have in our area ( NC, Va, WVA, SC)

Im stuck on 298-299 vegas...kinda bummed, had 24x's butt only a 298 on vegas. with my asa 3D set up. I do shoot an index trigger...
Just two bad shots... Im not an indoor shooter, I focus on 3-D, but would like to hit 300 in practice a little more often... 

Did shoot a 300 18x round at the LAS one year (hunter) then the wheels fell off!


----------



## robert76

I'm awsome if you dont believe it just ask me!!:shade: I can beat Maybe Baker if he shoots left handed standing on his head. Otherwise he's pretty good. Congradulation on the hot thread Tooth if you need any help with the idiot behind your riser i can give him an attitude adjustment get real physical like.:whip:  :cheers: Mr.Fantastic


----------



## X-Ray

297 15x
298 17x
300 23x
300 23x
298 19x
pretty inconsistant


----------



## Stubby'smom

My best score on the 5 spot is 291 28x. Last night I shot a 286 20x. I'd like to be more consistent with my shots. On the Vegas last week I shot a 256 with I forget how many x's. My goals for this year with the 5 spot is to shoot a 300 and or 30x and with the Vegas to just keep it in the yellow! I shoot AFBHFS and started in March.


----------



## Monster X

X Hunter was sure pounding the Xs sunday. I was there shooting my stinking score. This idiot is ordering a new bow tomarrow to see if it helps.


----------



## 148p&y

great shooting x hunter monster x what you ordering? My partners and I shot our league scores sunday. The one guy who normally is a 300 50 x shooter had only 6 x's 3 ends in. The other guy who averages 300 mid 50's touches blue on first arrow, and I couldn't get a 5 x to save my butt the first game. We pulled it together the 2nd and 3rd game but we had tears in our eyes picking on each other that first game.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Shot a 277 7x on the Vegas last night. My big thing is I like to shoot 2 good shots and 1 flier every time lol! By good I mean in the yellow!


----------



## Monster X

The new Blue Triumph.


148p&y said:


> great shooting x hunter monster x what you ordering? My partners and I shot our league scores sunday. The one guy who normally is a 300 50 x shooter had only 6 x's 3 ends in. The other guy who averages 300 mid 50's touches blue on first arrow, and I couldn't get a 5 x to save my butt the first game. We pulled it together the 2nd and 3rd game but we had tears in our eyes picking on each other that first game.


----------



## 148p&y

Monster X said:


> The new Blue Triumph.


Good luck with it.


----------



## Monster X

I need more than luck


----------



## jbw59

I got by B-Stinger yesterday. Shot some practice shots at 13yds. What a difference in stability. I'm going to the range this morning to shoot 12 maybe 24 ends. Hopefully I can beat my pathetic best of 261 11. I feel confident. That could change in a heartbeat. I'll post when I get back.


----------



## Monster X

I hope you can do get it. Good luck


----------



## Stubby'smom

Good luck to you. Shot a 5 spot yesterday and shot 288 26x. Not my best score, but I felt really good about it because I had better consistency and form. I did obviously have some fliers, but not as many and I knew what I did wrong right away. Mainly I had trouble keeping mental focus all the way through the round. I shot a 291 a couple weeks ago but didn't feel as happy about it as the 288 just because of poor consistency and form. Most of those shots were on the line to be in the white and I had to practice awhile before getting any in the white at all. Definitely feel better about the 288! I had thought I was going to be in the mid 290's (a best for me) but lost it in the last set. Thinking too much lol!


----------



## jbw59

Well I had a new best for me. 269 with 15x's. The new B-Stinger helped. I had an X in every end but two, still had one flyer, a zero, but had 6 ends in a row with three 4's, one 5 and one X. I like that consistancy. I feel like I'm real close to my two main goals. A zero free match and 280. Had 33 5's or X's. I will hit my goals by the end of Feb. That is if I can lift my arm. The B-Stinger with the 11oz weight was a little more than I thought and I'm feeling it right now. Time for some icy hot.


----------



## field14

You may be overdoing it by using ALL of that weight all at once. Not the best of ideas, IMHO...MAYBE you would help yourself if you would work your way up to that much weight on the stabs?? Just a suggestion.....it is no fun to shoot with sore shoulders, and you could be doing some irreparable damage as well.
LOTS of rotator cuff injuries these days as people beef up their poundage, overdraw, and then add too much mass weight too fast...and pay the price for it.

If it was me, I'd be opting to start out a bit lighter...like around 6-7 oz and work up from there...say, after 8-10 full rounds/practice sessions with one weight, then add a touch...Yes, I know...this would take TIME, and you have to "get ready for X,Y, & Z and want it all up to snuff, "yesterday"...but....if you go for it all and all at once...you could end up going backwards instead of forwards....I've been there and done that too many times to count!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## jbw59

Thanks for the advise. I'm thinking that I might put my short stubby hunting stab on for the next couple of rounds then put the stinger back on. I don't really want to shell out another $23 for another weight. I'll probably shoot some practice shots tonight with the shorter stab just to keep from getting to tight.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Good job on your shooting!


----------



## jbw59

Put on the stubby stab for practice shots. Man what a difference. The bstinger is great. This morning, my shoulders feel fine. I think they were just tired yesterday. Gonna try to hit at least one of my goals Saturday.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Good luck! I am shooting my first league night ever tonight! I am a little nervous but looking forward to it. My hubby and I are shooting a couples league and then Sunday shoot an individual league with our local club. The couples league is with our pro shop.


----------



## jbw59

Good luck. Sounds like a great time. I wish I could get my wife into archery. You're really lucky you have a pro shop. Let us know how you did.


----------



## alleycatdad

It gets a lot harder when it's for a "real" score; first match nerves are a killer for me.

Latest local league results:

NFAA 5 spot BHFS: 300, 48x
NFAA 5 spot FS (last week): 300, 45x
Not bad for a couple of old bows....still figuring out the FS stuff!

Steve

BHFS-Browning Adrenaline SX, MBG flashpoint, homemade plumber's special stab
FS-Hoyt Aspen (2000), Merllin Omega, Shrewd Scope, Various Stabs


----------



## Monster X

Today I shot 2 back to back 300 54X games


----------



## jbw59

Great shooting. I took the day off to give my arms a break.


----------



## Wicked Tin

shot my first spot round in 18 yrs, completely dumped the first shot but recovered with a 281 and 13x's. This is with a new bow and in BHFS set up and axis infused arrows, very small shaft. Gonna try again later this week.


----------



## Stubby'smom

> Good luck. Sounds like a great time. I wish I could get my wife into archery. You're really lucky you have a pro shop. Let us know how you did.


Thanks! I didn't shoot too consistently. Shot a 285 17x. We had alot of fun though and met quite a few new people with shooting abilities all across the board. Very informal. Do you know another couple where they both shoot? It might help to have another woman who shoots have your wife try her bow. 

We had a Iowa Pro Am warm up and again, didn't shoot well (I was in a rut) and shot 292 total. It was 6 ends of the 5 spot and 5 ends on the Vegas. We had league last night and I shot better, 286 with 28x (314) and I had 1 shot that I zeroed on due to running my mouth instead of concentrating! It was fun though! I wasn't the only woman there either, yahoo!


----------



## Wicked Tin

Shot a 290 with 19 X's, still with the Infinity and the small Axis arrows. I might dig out the Alpine and the 2315's and see what happens.


----------



## jg-xring

bhfs 300 50x last nite, It was our first week of the league.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Good shooting everyone! Shot a personal best last night on the 5 spot for x's- 31x. My score would have been a personal best too if I had not scratched on the very last arrow-288.


----------



## 1156

After being out of archery since 1999 I decided to get back into it again and started shooting in december. First night of league tonight and I shot a 287 26x I shoot old school fingers. Not as good as I used to be but getting better each time. I'm fighting some fliers..... I'm not sure why I'm dropping the 4's but some day I'll get it figured out, My goal is to shoot a perfect 300 with fingers this season.


----------



## CutTheLoop

*3D shooter, liking me some paper punching*

Personal best, have had slightly better X count, but this is my first 300.

Question for you long timers. Do you or did you eventually find a sequence(oder) you scored better shooting? If so, is/was it something you could tell from the gradual dispersion of any particular face?

I tend to shoot lower left, lower right, upper left, upper right and finish with the center.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

CutTheLoop said:


> Personal best, have had slightly better X count, but this is my first 300.
> 
> Question for you long timers. Do you or did you eventually find a sequence(oder) you scored better shooting? If so, is/was it something you could tell from the gradual dispersion of any particular face?
> 
> I tend to shoot lower left, lower right, upper left, upper right and finish with the center.
> 
> View attachment 975743


some places have bad lighting. Shooting the bottom first, then the top, will reduce the effect of shadows.


----------



## alleycatdad

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> some places have bad lighting. Shooting the bottom first, then the top, will reduce the effect of shadows.


Or, if you shoot really light DW like my wife, will keep those almost-bounced-out-hanging-from-the-butt arrows from lying across the lower spots.

S


----------



## Kade

I've been shooting better indoors then I have in a long time, and by long time I mean about 6-7 years, if not ever since my shot is so smooth and effortless now. Actually looking back and comparing how I shot then I don't know how I ever shot over 50Xs with that hold and release. But either way I still 

I haven't shot a ton but what I have shot other then the 1st round of the year has been strong for me. 

299 49Xs (1st indoor round still working on the setup)
299 53Xs (changed my side rod location at the half and dropped only dropped 2Xs)
298 Vegas (I was testing 3 different length stab and playing with weight so I didn't keep track of Xs)
299 58Xs (drew back in the click on the dropped point)
300 56Xs (one of those was a draw back in the click also, I really need to stop doing that lol)

overall things are looking up and going well so far this season, I am VERY pleased with how things are going to say the least.


----------



## Kade

Well last night was a rough one for me. I was extra jittery when I got home from work for some reason....my sight had a constant up and down motion that didn't want to seem to stop. Soooooo

300 53Xs (my last spot I shot 3 out in the same hole, when start to rush and get tired I tend to push the bow and that's the spot they land in.)

But it is nice when my bad days are rounds like that.


----------



## hoytgirl00

300-59x mid to hi 40s inside.still cant get the 60th


----------



## mag41vance

hoytgirl00 said:


> 300-59x mid to hi 40s inside.still cant get the 60th


YES YOU CAN, YES YOU CAN, YES YOU CAN!

There, that should do it! :becky:


----------



## Mathewsju

haha has this ever happened to anybody? I finally break out the vegas target yesterday and i end up shooting 299 26x :set1_rolf2:


----------



## RickT

Yes,last week. 299-26x and 298-26x. Yesterday at a 660 Vegas I shot a 298-26x on the second half.


----------



## CutTheLoop

Dropped a few more lbs draw weight, settled the bold down nicely.:thumbs_up


----------



## BowhunterJT

I just started a NFAA 300 indoor league two Fridays ago. We meet every Friday night. I have been shooting archery since 1983 and competitive 3D since 1990. This is the first time for me in an indoor league. 

I shot a 294 / 42X. It would of been perfect except I choked one arrow completely off the target and got one 4. And this with my hunting set up shooting 70lbs.

I didn't realize the fun I was missing.

JT


----------



## Monster X

Seems like I can't get off this dang 300 52X -54X thing. Had a 58X till last end and choked. So another 300 54X is what I had to settle with


----------



## field14

Monster X said:


> Seems like I can't get off this dang 300 52X -54X thing. Had a 58X till last end and choked. So another 300 54X is what I had to settle with


Just remember, there are those out there that would next to die to get those kinds of scores!

Also, remember...as a kindness to ANYONE that shoots a "300" score....The FIRST thing out of your mouth should be "Good Job, good for you"....and NOT..."how many X's did you have." It is becoming too commonplace, even when someone shoots their first-ever "300" that the first thing said is, "How many X's did you have?" That tends to really take away from that person's accomplishment and relegates it to not being "up to par" unless it happens to have a high X-count...which MOST OF THE TIME, a person's FIRST "300" does NOT have a very high x-count....Gotta keep them all in the white before you can work on getting a high X-count!

Same goes with a person getting a new bow. The first words out of people's mouths these days when an archer gets a new bow, is "HOW FAST IS IT?" Who cares? It should be more like, "Wow, that's a nice bow, does it feel pretty good so far?" But no....hung up on SPEED...and "How fast is it?" As if a bow that is set up for target and shooting 260 fps is a "piece of junk" because it isn't burning the arrows at 330 fps or something....hehehehe.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## alleycatdad

^^^^Read this again^^^^

...maybe twice...

And substitute, "any score they seem happy with" for "300score", too!

300s are nice and all --I'm proud of every one I've shot and my personal high x-count is "only" 48-- but I'm prouder of the happy smiles my wife and kids get when ANYONE compliments their shooting, and those smiles are what keeps them in the game!

Well said!

Steve


----------



## Monster X

I coulnt care less about speed. A good handling bow is worth twice the money than a speed bow to me.


----------



## vegashunter55

Two Vegas rounds today. 298 22x and a 295 21x. Shooting my Advantage BHFS. Getting ready for Vegas World Archery Festival in three weeks.


----------



## jbw59

Monster X said:


> I coulnt care less about speed. A good handling bow is worth twice the money than a speed bow to me.


You are sooo right. Speed is a marketing tool. A fast inaccurate arrow is worthless. It's fast going into a tree or the ground not the deer or a target. For the hunter, it should be the placement of the shot for a humane kill. For the target archer, accuracy is the name of the game. Besides, in the NFAA there is a speed limit. How fast? who cares. How smooth? Did you have fun? Are you going to keep shooting and coming back? That's the name of the game.


----------



## Monster X

I would rather shoot 220fps and hit the X, then to shoot 300fps plus and not score. Speed can be a friend at times, but accuracy is your best friend. But if you don't have a good mental game, then neither is worth a crap.


----------



## BowhunterJT

Monster X said:


> I coulnt care less about speed. A good handling bow is worth twice the money than a speed bow to me.


How about a spectacular handling bow that's faster than almost all of them. For me I have and live in both worlds! You need to try the Destroyer. It is that great! 340-341 FPS while shooting perfect bullet holes through paper! Why would you settle for not having both?
JT


----------



## field14

Another thing that doesn't necessrily mean the the bow/arrow combination will group down range..."Bullet hole thru paper." Doesn't PROVE a thing, excepting that it is at THAT distance with THAT arrow. Change even the slightest thing in your form or execution...or in some cases even the arrow itself...and kiss the "bullet hole" good-bye.

I couldn't care less about a "bullet hole" thru paper....what are my impact points and grouping like down range....30 yards, 60 yards, 65 yards? Often times a bullet hole thur paper won't group for squat at distance....

Meaningless, IMHO.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Kade

jbw59 said:


> You are sooo right. Speed is a marketing tool. A fast inaccurate arrow is worthless. It's fast going into a tree or the ground not the deer or a target. For the hunter, it should be the placement of the shot for a humane kill. For the target archer, accuracy is the name of the game. Besides, in the NFAA there is a speed limit. How fast? who cares. How smooth? Did you have fun? Are you going to keep shooting and coming back? That's the name of the game.


The NFAA speed limit is 300fps. Speed is a marketing tool yes. But the old adage of a slow miss hit is better then a fast miss is so OUTDATED. Guys need to drop it. The only thing stopping a bow from shooting faster or causing it to shoot slower is the arrow weight. I have a buddy that is a 550ish field shooter, he shoots right around 300 fps from his Hoyt CE. Why? Because that's what the bow gives him when he shoots 60 lbs and his 30.5-31" draw. The bow isn't any less accurate then it would be if he switched to a heavier arrow for field or when he shoots it indoors with bigger slower arrows. My field setup shoots in the 280 range and when I shoot it indoors I shoot the same scores with it setup for field with my little fast arrows as I do with my slow heavy indoor arrows. Speed does not equal inaccurate, crappy shooter with a fast bow equals inaccurate.



Monster X said:


> I would rather shoot 220fps and hit the X, then to shoot 300fps plus and not score. Speed can be a friend at times, but accuracy is your best friend. But if you don't have a good mental game, then neither is worth a crap.


If your hitting the X at 220 fps and missing it at 300 fps your doing something to miss the X it's not because of the arrow speed. I have a draw under 28"s and I am hard pressed to find a bow that I can't close to 300fps from or get it. If that bow fits me and my style and I get it setup how I want it I going to shoot the same scores if the bow is shooting 290 fps or shooting 225 fps indoors. Outdoors as long as you build your arrow CORRECTLY you will still shoot the same scores. Although you won't catch me wasting my time shooting a field setup that shoots less then 270-275 or so.




BowhunterJT said:


> How about a spectacular handling bow that's faster than almost all of them. For me I have and live in both worlds! You need to try the Destroyer. It is that great! 340-341 FPS while shooting perfect bullet holes through paper! Why would you settle for not having both?
> JT


The speed limit is 300 fps there guy. Bullet holes don't mean SQUAT. It doesn't even mean your bow is tuned properly or it's best in the 1st place. 2nd of all most people that really know what they are doing when it comes to tuning don't even tune to a bullet hole anyway if they paper tune at all.


----------



## field14

Kade said: "Speed does not equal inaccurate, crappy shooter with a fast bow equals inaccurate".

You said a mouthful there, my friend! At least YOU identify it as an ARCHER problem and not an equipment problem, ha.

Too many blame the BOW and fail to look at themselves. If you don't have the FORM to handle FAT SHAFTS...then they are a liability and not an asset. If you don't have the FORM to handle a "speed bow", then speed, too, is a liability and not an asset.

Plain and simple....comes down to the ARCHER being able to know or find his/her limitations and stay within those boundaries and not trying to push the envelope!

People used to hate it, even in the 2000's when some of the better shooters were shooting FIELD at 220-230 fps and kicking but over many of those shooting field at 260+ fps....and couldn't understand why the added SPEED didn't necessarily BUY THEM additional score. Obviously, MANY of the speed demons were outside of their personal envelope.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## BowhunterJT

Wow, isn't a guy able to have an opinion? I have been shooting since 1983 and competitively since 1991. Bullet holes do matter and are indicative of the ability for you to be able to properly tune a bow. If your arrows aren't coming of your bow properly You are never going to get them where you want them down range! Then you have your ability to perform the shot perfectly. As far as NFAA speed limits, yes the limit is 300 but what is wrong with riding that edge and having a well performing bow? That was my point, you can have both if you know what you are doing and having both is better than leaving one behind. No arguing that unless you can't perform with a faster bow! IMO speed is not over rated IF you can perform with it.

Lighten up KADE!

JT


----------



## Kade

BowhunterJT said:


> Wow, isn't a guy able to have an opinion? I have been shooting since 1983 and competitively since 1991. Bullet holes do matter and are indicative of the ability for you to be able to properly tune a bow. If your arrows aren't coming of your bow properly You are never going to get them where you want them down range! Then you have your ability to perform the shot perfectly. As far as NFAA speed limits, yes the limit is 300 but what is wrong with riding that edge and having a well performing bow? That was my point, you can have both if you know what you are doing and having both is better than leaving one behind. No arguing that unless you can't perform with a faster bow! IMO speed is not over rated IF you can perform with it.
> 
> Lighten up KADE!
> 
> JT


Who said a guy can't have an opinion? But since you bring it up a guy is allowed to have an opinion but it doesn't mean that MINE has to agree with yours. 

Push the envelope? What does pushing the envelope have to do with being under the speed limit or right on it? I know I would rather shoot an arrow for field with the proper spine for my setup (this is the FIELD forum) then shoot an arrow that is SUPER stiff and a lot less forgiving or shoot a lot less lbs and have my holding weight all out of whack just to slow the bow down to stay under the speed limit. Speed doesn't matter after a certain point anyway. Is the target out there at 60yd gonna up and move? I already know the yardage so I'm not gonna get that wrong am I? So please explain how shooting 340 fps in field is good or do able for that matter? 

Just like field14 stated. Tuning to a bullet hole doesn't mean your bow is tuned. Nor does it mean that it is not tuned but it sure doesn't mean that the bow is ready to shoot it's best or your done tuning. I have NEVER had a bow that was shooting lights out shoot a bullet hole. It may have started there but when I am done tuning they sure are never still at a bullet hole. Heck the bow I'm shooting now indoors (my main field bow) I didn't paper tune, I eyeballed everything and then group tuned my indoor arrows and shot 58Xs with it the 1st time I shot it. I am avg 55Xs with that bow and guess what the hole looks like now? It ain't a bullet hole :wink:


----------



## field14

Normally, if I tune ANY of my bows to shoot a nock high left, about 3/8", the bow WILL shoot lights out groups at close AND at long distance. However, I've NEVER had a bow in all these years that would group like that if the bow was set to shoot a "bullet hole" thru paper. I finally wised up and totally quit even bothering to tune to a bullet hole, and would intentionally set it up to shoot the 3/8" nock high left tear thru paper....It saved me an enormous amount of time once I hit the range and started "checking" for groups...instead of RETUNING for groups, ha.

Paper tear is a great indicator to make sure you aren't way out in left field...but to me, its a starting point. Once my bow is close and long distance tuned, everything is measured and marked, and even string/cable changes aren't a problem...I just replicate those settings, and continue shooting...don't even have to make a new site tape for a new set of strings, cables. D-loop changes are replicated as well.

When you "push the envelope" what I mean is that you have basically pushed the bow/arrow/personal FORM "envelope" past YOUR limits...and have reached the point of diminishing returns. Sometimes, YOU have to just give up on speed and start backing off of it...to find the BEST POINT or the "sweet spot" that WORKS for you. That could be 5fps LESS or maybe, with some bows even more than that. MANY shooters are exceeding that "envelope" in thinking that SPEED is their answer....

field14 (Tom D)


----------



## BowhunterJT

First of all, a bullet hole DOES mean that your bow is shooting correctly. Second, Not shooting a bullet hole doesn't mean that your bow IS NOT shooting correctly. This is leaving the archer out of the equation. Third, speed is not a disadvantage because the faster the arrow speed the more room for error at that known yardage or not known. These are facts not opinions!

So as a competitor and IF you are able to handle the speed, putting accuracy first, what is wrong with wanting every edge you can handle accurately???


----------



## BowhunterJT

The edge meaning your ability to perform accurately!


----------



## field14

BowhunterJT said:


> The edge meaning your ability to perform accurately!


You got it...YOUR ability not to perform accurately, not the bow's. The BOW will replicate itself every single time...if the ARCHER will just quit interfering. However, you still gotta set the bow up to match YOU and how YOU are imparting different "stuff" to the bow so that it GROUPS as tight as YOU are capable of holding and executing your shots.

In MOST cases, a paper test at a given distance is a "picture" of what that arrow is doing out of the bow at THAT distance. Move a couple of feet forward or back, and the "picture" often times changes. Another "aid" in helping to assure every ARROW is doing the supposed "bullet hole" is to shoot EVERY arrow in your quiver...you are going to find that some of them will most likely NOT shoot the "bullet hole"...usually a problem with nock rotation, but can indicate problems with the arrow(s) in question.

The SAME can be done while short and long distance tuning, culling out those arrow(s) in the set that consistently won't go with the others. Sure it takes time to cull 'em out and to make sure it wasn't YOU that shot them out...but it is time well spent, too.

I disagree strongly with your statement that a bullet hole means that the bow is shooting correctly. What good is a bullet hole thru paper and a 5" 6-arrow group at 65 yards...when a bow "tuned" to shoot a 2" or less group, all in the X-ring at 65 yards and then "paper tested" shoots nock high left 3/8" tear thru the paper. I know for sure which "tune" I'm going to take...and it ain't for being the "bullet hole" group either. At that point, when I'm shooting 6 arrows in a 2" or less group and they are in the x-ring at 65 yards, I sure ain't worried anymore about the bow being tuned "correctly"...it IS now correctly tuned for how I shoot it, and to heck with worrying about the "paper tear" anymore...cuz I already KNOW it will be.....3/8" or so nock high left thru the paper, and NOT a bullet hole, ha. Why would I ever consider "re-setting" it to a bullet hole and go thru the procedure all over again...and end back up...3/8" nock high left thru paper?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## BowhunterJT

I disagree strongly with your statement that a bullet hole means that the bow is shooting correctly. What good is a bullet hole thru paper and a 5" 6-arrow group at 65 yards...when a bow "tuned" to shoot a 2" or less group, all in the X-ring at 65 yards and then "paper tested" shoots nock high left 3/8" tear thru the paper. I know for sure which "tune" I'm going to take...and it ain't for being the "bullet hole" group either. At that point, when I'm shooting 6 arrows in a 2" or less group and they are in the x-ring at 65 yards, I sure ain't worried anymore about the bow being tuned "correctly"...it IS now correctly tuned for how I shoot it, and to heck with worrying about the "paper tear" anymore...cuz I already KNOW it will be.....3/8" or so nock high left thru the paper, and NOT a bullet hole, ha. Why would I ever consider "re-setting" it to a bullet hole and go thru the procedure all over again...and end back up...3/8" nock high left thru paper?

field14 (Tom D.)[/QUOTE]

I quote myself again;

"First of all, a bullet hole DOES mean that your bow is shooting correctly. Second, Not shooting a bullet hole doesn't mean that your bow IS NOT shooting correctly."

So for me when I get my consistent bullet holes in paper while setting up my equipment and then consistently shoot exactly where I'm aiming at down rang at 60 yards, I am confident of my set up and ready to complete or hunt. This end result is what we are looking for and if you achieve it by getting there with a set up that tears high left in paper than that is your form and the way that you are able to be accurate. For me, I shoot like a machine and if the arrow flight isn't perfect I can see and feel it. 

The important part about all of this is set up for your ability and knowledge of your equipment. I appreciate the new knowledge you have given me that for some people they can shoot accurately without having perfect bullet holes in paper tune testing. I can not shoot that way.

JT


----------



## field14

BowhunterJT said:


> I disagree strongly with your statement that a bullet hole means that the bow is shooting correctly. What good is a bullet hole thru paper and a 5" 6-arrow group at 65 yards...when a bow "tuned" to shoot a 2" or less group, all in the X-ring at 65 yards and then "paper tested" shoots nock high left 3/8" tear thru the paper. I know for sure which "tune" I'm going to take...and it ain't for being the "bullet hole" group either. At that point, when I'm shooting 6 arrows in a 2" or less group and they are in the x-ring at 65 yards, I sure ain't worried anymore about the bow being tuned "correctly"...it IS now correctly tuned for how I shoot it, and to heck with worrying about the "paper tear" anymore...cuz I already KNOW it will be.....3/8" or so nock high left thru the paper, and NOT a bullet hole, ha. Why would I ever consider "re-setting" it to a bullet hole and go thru the procedure all over again...and end back up...3/8" nock high left thru paper?
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


I quote myself again;

"First of all, a bullet hole DOES mean that your bow is shooting correctly. Second, Not shooting a bullet hole doesn't mean that your bow IS NOT shooting correctly."

So for me when I get my consistent bullet holes in paper while setting up my equipment and then consistently shoot exactly where I'm aiming at down rang at 60 yards, I am confident of my set up and ready to complete or hunt. This end result is what we are looking for and if you achieve it by getting there with a set up that tears high left in paper than that is your form and the way that you are able to be accurate. For me, I shoot like a machine and if the arrow flight isn't perfect I can see and feel it. 

The important part about all of this is set up for your ability and knowledge of your equipment. I appreciate the new knowledge you have given me that for some people they can shoot accurately without having perfect bullet holes in paper tune testing. I can not shoot that way.

JT[/QUOTE]

JT, 
SOME shooters CAN indeed get best grouping with a "bullet hole" tune...but they are not in the majority of shooters. FEW shooters "shoot like a machine".

I like your statement in red above, however...and that is really the point that both of us are trying to make.
My personal experiences and those of many of the shooters I've shot with...they use paper tuning as a "guideline" but won't spend hours on it. They ALL prefer to group tune short and long distance to the tightest groups they can get based upon THEIR shooting form and "quirks". NONE of "us" get anywhere near as good of short and especially LONG distance grouping if the we are shooting "bullet holes" with the bow....so we don't waste our time with paper tuning.

Most all of those I"m speaking of have/are shooting 60X 300's, 25-30babyx 300 Vegas, and scores in excess of 552+ on field/hunter rounds, and above 890 on American 900 rounds. I can't do these kinds of scores anymore (not even close, haha), but a BULLET HOLE would make me shoot WORSE than I already do; I know this, so....blah, blah, blah.

BUT....by all means, if the "bullet hole" gives you the absolute tightest grouping and forgiveness at short and at long distance...then go for it...However, if you haven't tried something "different" you may be missing an even better "sweet spot" in grouping and forgiveness in your setup.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## BowhunterJT

Thanks Tom D., Always willing to learn. Maybe because I shoot on the edge of FPS all the time, been fascinated with it since the mid 90's, but if I ever had an arrow that wasn't shooting just right through the paper I could see the erratic arrow flight down range and would adversely affect my accuracy. I've gotten rid of some bows because I could not get them to tune at all. I have shot bows on the range that have had small paper tears one way or the other consistently and I see and feel the arrow come off and fly "dirty" So to me over the years for the way I shoot if it doesn't tear through that paper with reasonable clarity it wont fly straight for me.

Again maybe this condition would not be as big of a deal with me if I wasn't pushing the IBO speed all the time. Meaning, if I had a slower bow maybe this condition of poor paper tares would lend itself to more accuracy. 

Which is something I know have to look into if I want to continue with this indoor NFAA thing. lol... I didn't realize that there was a 300 FPS rule until the second week into this. But this is just more of a fun shoot for this club I suppose. No one has made mention to me about this issue.

Anybody have an Ultra Elite they want to sell? lol...

JT


----------



## field14

Let me relate something to you concerning "arrow flight" and "clean arrow flight." Years ago, I competed in the FINGERS division...we were all shooting Reurves and FINGERS, and then RECURVES with releases. Anyways, this story relates to "dirty arrow flight."

I competed at tournaments several times with a former (now deceased) PAA Professional archer, Luther Powell. Luther would normally shoot a perfect 300 score on the NFAA face every weekend; in fact, I don't remember him NOT shooting either 300 or 299 in all the times I shot with him in competitions!

Luther's arrow flight? OMG...it was absolutely TERRIBLE...those arrows were doing corkscrews big time, all the way to the target! Atrocious, terrible...neither describes his arrow flight as bad enough! People would comment to Luther at how bad his arrow flight was. He would simply say, "You know what? I don't care if those arrows do flippety-flops all the way to the target. What I do care about is WHERE they are IN that target...and you see, mine are always ALL in the middle or 59 out of 60 are in the middle, so what do I care what they looks like gettin' there?" He would then add, "Besides, that gives me an ADVANTAGE, because YOU are watching my arrow flight, thinking about MY arrow flight, and it takes concentration away from YOUR game, giving me a huge advantage over you." I'll take my arrow flight and scores any day over improved arrow flight and lower scores...it is the way my bow shoots the best for me, so I'm taking it."

Good ole Luther. May he rest in peace.

He taught me that there is NO NEED to tear oneself up over "arrow flight" if the suckers are all going in the middle, grouping tightly, giving you some forgiveness from your shooting errors. I'm not saying that the arrow flight described above is "right" or "wrong"; what I am saying is that often times we beat ourselves to death going for the absolute perfection (such as total and absolute vane clearance, when it isn't necessary), when something LESS than perfect works even better, know what I mean?

I would spend hours tuning a bow to bullet hole (before I wised up). I'd get that bullet hole with all the arrows in the set, and at 6, 8, 10, 12, 15, and 25 feet....ZOO-wee, I would think. Then, I'd take the bow out to the range for short distance tuning...and it MIGHT hold a group as big as the entire 5-ring on a 20 yard field face...maybe. So, I'd "group tune" the bow to get them all in the X at 20 yards and move to 40 yards; again, group tuning to get 'em all in the X; then on to 65 yards and repeat the process, recheck at 20 yards and go home. Shoot thru paper....no more bullet hole with ANY of the shots...always nock high left, at 11 o'clock, 3/8" or so. Did this for several "tries"....same scenario, same results. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to finally realize...Hey..>BULLET HOLES aint workin' for me....so, why not just set the bow nock high left and then not have to do AS MUCH fiddling to get it to shoot short and long distances and also be forgiving of my shooting sins?

Try it, you might find out that perhaps (?) a "bullet hole" isn't exactly your "sweet spot"..>CAUTION: broadhead tuning is different from this, and for broadheads, you don't want those suckers planing very much; although, again FOR ME...the nock high left tune for field points worked just fine for my broadhead tuning...about the only adjustments I made were a nudge in poundage up or down to get "spine" correct for that setup.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## BowhunterJT

I bet that arrow flight was fun to watch! 

I can see where you came to the conclusion that paper tuning wasn't all that it was made to be. I too after tuning shoot on my range exactly the way you described starting at 20, then 40, then to 60, then back to 20 to re-check, then done.

I will keep this information that you have gave me in mind for future reference.

Thank you Tom


----------



## X Hunter

Shot 5 LAS rounds this weekend 648,655,649,650.... Scores arent quite what I wanted for some of em but no 9's were shot.... Actually im up to 300 10's in a row on the Vegas target


----------



## Monster X

This forum was started to post scores, not debate on who's bow was the fastest. wup a diddy do.... Now back to what this forum was started for----- GREAT Shooting X Hunter. Keep the scores coming


----------



## BowhunterJT

I like your signature Monster X!


----------



## mag41vance

X Hunter said:


> Shot 5 LAS rounds this weekend 648,655,649,650.... Scores arent quite what I wanted for some of em but no 9's were shot.... Actually im up to 300 10's in a row on the Vegas target


Hey Brad go ahead and shoot that 9 and get it out of the way. Right about NOW would be a good time to start another streak of 300+ in a row. Actually, I think I would arrive at Lancaster at the beginning of the next best streak. Good Luck at LAS


----------



## X Hunter

mag41vance said:


> Hey Brad go ahead and shoot that 9 and get it out of the way. Right about NOW would be a good time to start another streak of 300+ in a row. Actually, I think I would arrive at Lancaster at the beginning of the next best streak. Good Luck at LAS



Or I could just keep not missing.... I like that one better...lol


----------



## tabarch

X Hunter said:


> Or I could just keep not missing.... I like that one better...lol


Brad keep the streak going, if you come back from LAS with it intact I think a case of NAT LITE is in order


----------



## mag41vance

tabarch said:


> Brad keep the streak going, if you come back from LAS with it intact I think a case of NAT LITE is in order


I'll chip in with some nice hot


----------



## X Hunter

tabarch said:


> Brad keep the streak going, if you come back from LAS with it intact I think a case of NAT LITE is in order


I kept it going again tonite....360 tens in a row... Also had 59 baby x's tonite as well... Thats a new PB for me.... And I hope to keep it going through Vegas... If I can do that then we can celebrate


----------



## mag41vance

X Hunter said:


> I kept it going again tonite....360 tens in a row... Also had 59 baby x's tonite as well... Thats a new PB for me.... And I hope to keep it going through Vegas... If I can do that then we can celebrate


Thats smokin. Keep it up young man.


----------



## jbw59

X Hunter said:


> I kept it going again tonite....360 tens in a row... Also had 59 baby x's tonite as well... Thats a new PB for me.... And I hope to keep it going through Vegas... If I can do that then we can celebrate


To quote Ghostbusters.."Whoa whoa whoa, nice shooting Tex."


----------



## Stubby'smom

WOW, that is some top shooting! I wish you luck to keep that streak going right through Vegas!


----------



## 148p&y

Great shooting good luck X hunter. I didn't fair as well last night 300 54x for 5 spot league score put 4 arrows in the same hole 1/4" out at 9 o'clock. Kept getting sucked into it Oh well.


----------



## X Hunter

Shot a 655 LAS round last night.... Im up to 420 10's.... Come on Vegas!!!


----------



## jbw59

Bowed down to 50#'s, put on my bstinger, worked on my form and today I shot a personal best vegas 3spot 292 11x's. I can't believe it.


----------



## Monster X

Good luck to Brad Baker Jr and Rusty Ogden at Lancaster.


----------



## jbw59

I must be in the zone. Or very very lucky. Today I shot a 5spot personal best 299 42x's. I'll start getting excited when I do it again. But it's like an experienced QB, everything slowed down and the idiot behind the riser was focused. Anyway I'm feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## mag41vance

Good job. Keep it going.


----------



## Monster X

No shooting today. Indoor shoot tomarrow. Then post some scores


----------



## Monster X

Great shooting jbw59. Keep them coming


----------



## Stubby'smom

Good shooting people! I am experimenting with stabilizers at the moment and taking the weekend off from shoots. Tomorrow night we have league so I hope to see some improvement there. Then next weekend we have regional qualifiers for state.


----------



## Monster X

I shot my highest score today. A 300 59Xs and backed it up with a 300 57X.


----------



## jbw59

Monster monster monster! wow. Looks like you're ready for the nfaa indoor nationals. The man who won last year shot 300-60x 300-59x. Louisville isn't that far away. Great shooting.


----------



## Monster X

I don't know if I will make nationals. I got to get through state this weekend first.


----------



## mikep43019

Last 3 vegas scores 300-21 300-18 299-22 x count has sucked lately but starting to figure it out in time for vegas oh and these are BHFS


----------



## 148p&y

Good shooting jbw and good luck monster x at state. I took a drastic measure and rolled the dice on a different bow yesterday got another Elite XLR a 09 threw it together and shot a 58 x. Its a lot more forgiving then my 2010 XLR.


----------



## jbw59

Well, the 299 42x was a lucky mistake. Went out today and shot my usual 265 11x. Concentration failed me. I think I was too tired. Hope monster shot a 300 60x today.


----------



## hollywood88

1st score with my new pearson advantage 444-26x's on a vegas 450 round tonight. not too bad being i havent shot indoors seriously in several years. at least i have room for improvement


----------



## Monster X

Congrats to Brad Baker Jr on a awesome state shoot. He shot 300 60X on sat, and a 300 60X on sun. I think it might be a VA state record. Way to go Brad.


----------



## jbw59

That's some great shooting. Congrats Mr. Baker. As a struggling newcomer, I know how much effort, skill and practice it takes.


----------



## mag41vance

Monster X said:


> Congrats to Brad Baker Jr on a awesome state shoot. He shot 300 60X on sat, and a 300 60X on sun. I think it might be a VA state record. Way to go Brad.


Brad you are in the zone, the happy place. Keep up the great shooting young man.

The only MBHFS scores I heard were Jeremy Dean @ Augusta shot 115x 600. Any idea about the other BHFS guys?


----------



## Koorsboom

Not neccessarily the best scores out there, but these are my first ever indoor tournament scores. Both NFAA 5 spot:

297 (can't remeber the X count).
298 33X

Tom, I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## jbw59

OK. Aparently my 299 42x was a false positive. Found out today that the lane was not measured correctly. I thought something was fishy with that score. So, I measured out 20yds in my back yard and shot a 5spot today. New REAL personal best of 283 20x. That's a legit score and I'm really stoked. My goal was to break 280 by the end of Feb and I did it. Cant wait for the Va sectional in March. Two days above 275 would be great for me. That's all I want to do.


----------



## mag41vance

jbw59 said:


> OK. Aparently my 299 42x was a false positive. Found out today that the lane was not measured correctly. I thought something was fishy with that score. So, I measured out 20yds in my back yard and shot a 5spot today. New REAL personal best of 283 20x. That's a legit score and I'm really stoked. My goal was to break 280 by the end of Feb and I did it. Cant wait for the Va sectional in March. Two days above 275 would be great for me. That's all I want to do.


Keep at it. Goals achieved are a good thing.


----------



## Monster X

jbw59 said:


> OK. Aparently my 299 42x was a false positive. Found out today that the lane was not measured correctly. I thought something was fishy with that score. So, I measured out 20yds in my back yard and shot a 5spot today. New REAL personal best of 283 20x. That's a legit score and I'm really stoked. My goal was to break 280 by the end of Feb and I did it. Cant wait for the Va sectional in March. Two days above 275 would be great for me. That's all I want to do.


Well jbw59. Your doing good. Keep practicing and your goals will be reached. Last yr my high was somewere around a 289-290. This yr i have been practicing solid 300s. But last weekend was my first shoot of the yr and it was a state shoot. I was nervous as a dog in the pound. First day was not good, i choked and shot a 297. but the second day i pulled it together and shot a 300. I was on cloud nine. What made it worse was i was standing next to a friend that shot 300 60X both days. But like he said "It's EXPERIENCE that is needed". Thats all it takes is practice. So keep shooting and that 299 42Xs will be there plus some.


----------



## jbw59

MonsterX, you're absolutely right. it is experience. It's one thing to shoot a 283 in my back yard. Shooting in a tourney is a whole other beast. I try and practice under tourney conditions. I wear a stopwatch etc. I don't have any problem shooting 5 in under 4minutes. I tend to be a speed shooter. Usually get all my shots in under 2minutes. You'll duplicate that 300 over two days.


----------



## jbw59

Two days ago I had my personal best of 283 20x. Today I shot a 282 22x. I love the consistancy. If I can shoot in the 280's for a while, I'm happy with that. The next plateau is 290 but I'm in no hurry. I had some close bad shots today. I guess it didn't help that I was outside with a nice little 3/4 gusting crosswind. It was fun.


----------



## longbeard2212

Shot a 300 56x at Sooner State Games, BHFS


----------



## RodsNBows

Need some help. I shot my first 5 spot and shot 292 with 31x. Its too late to join a league but am thinking this is something I want to pursue over the summer and beyond.

I looked at the NFAA site and still have questions. I know there are various flights depending on equipment etc. My questions are: can I use both my peep and a kisser?
What class would I be in if I wanted to use a 12" B stinger? I shoot a HHA. Is that allowed because I saw a reference to "max or 5 fixed pins". I know there are guys with 30" + stabs and ones that splay towards the shooter. What if I just want to use my basic hunting rig?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Monster X

Basic hunting gear is bowhunter class. If you use a scope or a stablizer over 12". It is freestyle.


----------



## jbw59

RodsNBows said:


> Need some help. I shot my first 5 spot and shot 292 with 31x. Its too late to join a league but am thinking this is something I want to pursue over the summer and beyond.
> 
> I looked at the NFAA site and still have questions. I know there are various flights depending on equipment etc. My questions are: can I use both my peep and a kisser?
> What class would I be in if I wanted to use a 12" B stinger? I shoot a HHA. Is that allowed because I saw a reference to "max or 5 fixed pins". I know there are guys with 30" + stabs and ones that splay towards the shooter. What if I just want to use my basic hunting rig?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you have any questions, call NFAA. They are very nice and very helpful.


----------



## golfingguy27

jbw59 said:


> If you have any questions, call NFAA. They are very nice and very helpful.


Or post the questions here.. MOST of us are very nice and pretty helpful too.. lol


----------



## X Hunter

That would be your basic Bowhunter Freestyle setup.... AS long as you DO NOT move your sight during the scoring round




RodsNBows said:


> Need some help. I shot my first 5 spot and shot 292 with 31x. Its too late to join a league but am thinking this is something I want to pursue over the summer and beyond.
> 
> I looked at the NFAA site and still have questions. I know there are various flights depending on equipment etc. My questions are: can I use both my peep and a kisser?
> What class would I be in if I wanted to use a 12" B stinger? I shoot a HHA. Is that allowed because I saw a reference to "max or 5 fixed pins". I know there are guys with 30" + stabs and ones that splay towards the shooter. What if I just want to use my basic hunting rig?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Yes, I shoot a HHA single pin sight too in BHFS. Sounds like you had a good round!


----------



## Bo Bob

X Hunter said:


> I kept it going again tonite....360 tens in a row... Also had 59 baby x's tonite as well... Thats a new PB for me.... And I hope to keep it going through Vegas... If I can do that then we can celebrate





mag41vance said:


> Thats smokin. Keep it up young man.


This young man was whipping up on us long ago in the 3D shoots.  He sure can shoot!
best of luck Brad!


----------



## jbw59

There are a lot of good shooters in Virginia. Keep it up.


----------



## hossa1881

shot my first 5spot last night (normally shoot the 3spot fita league).....got a 299 39x, missed the center target on the very last end.


----------



## longbeard2212

Shot 300 54x and 300 56x in Oklahoma state indoor, BHFS


----------



## super*

300 60x but been running 59-58 but screwed up at state horrible x count got the 600 tho


----------



## Monster X

Past few weeks I have been down on scores. 44-45Xs. Finally making some leway. Today a 300 56X


----------



## field14

You guys are sooooo lucky to be doing so well! Do any of you want to trade scores? hahahahahaha.


----------



## Monster X

Not good enough. I have to work this weekend. So I'm missing the state indoors. But the money that I made in 5hrs of work, It is more than I make in a week at work. Its a no brainer. And got to go price another job tomarrow. I love side jobs.


----------



## markcarlson

300 52x last night


----------



## Monster X

I had a few minutes before work today. So I played around at yardage. So I took my 2613s 260gr point and played up to 60 yards. 2Xs and a 2 5s at a indoor target face. Nowere near enough sight for 80yards. Now I'm missing field and got to place my order for the nano's tomarrow.


----------



## archerpap

Got home from Vegas 2 weeks ago, and after shooting Hoyts for 5 years, I turned around and bought a leftover Elite XLR. Set it up, and worked out the bugs. Shot 3 league scores with it while working out the bugs. Saturday shot in the PA NFAA(PFATA) state shoot, and shot a 300/60X 22I/O(AMFS). Unbelievable how this thing holds compared to the other bows. Set up some Dead Center stabilizers Saturday evening, and this thing is rock solid. Can't wait to get a Tour in my hand and run that one.


----------



## jbw59

Just shot the first round of the Mid-Atlantic sectional and had a new personal best. 287. only 19x's but dont care.


----------



## Monster X

Keep it up jbw. I retired my indoor season. Setting up for field shoot next sunday


----------



## jbw59

I have one more indoor shoot. Then going to try and set up an international round at our gun club.


----------

